# Beckhoff Steuerung



## Headman (13 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mich gern in die Beckhoff-Steuerung einarbeiten. Kann mir jemand Unterlagen zu Verfügung stellen, mit der ich zuhause arbeiten kann. Knackpunkte habe ich folgende:
- NC-Steuerung (PTP-Achssteuerung)
- Systemmanager 
- fliegende Säge
- PLC-Control


Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Headman


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Guckst du hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.de (die Online "Beckhoff Enzykopädie" )

Dot findest du unter den Punkten 
-> TwinCAT -> System Manager
->  TwinCAT -> Quick Start
->  TwinCAT -> TwinCAT System
-> TwinCAT -> TwinCAT PLC 
-> TwinCAT -> TwinCAT PLC -> TwinCAT SPS Bibliotheken -> PC basierte Systeme -> NC Fliegende Säge
-> TwinCAT -> TwinCAT NC
-> TwinCAT -> TwinCAT Supplement -> 


Das gleiche gibt's auch als Offlineversion zum Download auf der Beckhoff-Homepage.

MfG
trinitaucher


----------



## Headman (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo trinitaucher,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das Infosystem von Beckhoff habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit installiert. Nur finde ich es sehr müssig, mich durch die ganzen Themen zu hangeln. Schon wäre es, wenn ich einige PDF´s hätte, die als Schulungsunterlagen ausgegeben werden könnten (z.B. zum Nachlesen oder Nacharbeiten). 
  Wäre schön, wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte, wo ich solche Unterlagen beziehen kann.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Headman


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2007)

Leider gibt's PDFs oder gedrucktes Material meines Wissens nach nur bei Beckhoff-Schulungen. Bei alle Anfragen diesbezüglich wird immer auf's Infosystem verwiesen.
Ist aber auch verständlihc. Wenn man das Infosystem in Papier gießen würde, käme nen riesiger Berg raus.
Dazu wird das IS andauenrd aktualisiert. Von April (letzte Download-Version) bis jetzt sind ne Menge Artikel hinzugekommen.

Wenn man ne Zeit lang mit den IS arbeitet findet man sich eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Und wenn du was gedrucktes haben möchtest: Du hast doch bestimmt nen Drucker  ?


----------



## Headman (21 Juli 2007)

Danke trinitaucher, das ist (leider) nicht die gewünschte Antwort, aber ich muß mich wohl durch das InfoSystem arbeiten.

Gruß Headman


----------

